# Buying a car with visa in different Emirate



## ABarry (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi. 

I am currently living in Abu Dhabi and I'm looking to buy a car through a private seller in Dubai. I'm aware that when I do this, the new car will have to be de-registered in Dubai, transported to Abu Dhabi on a flatbed and then re-registered in Abu Dhabi in my name. 

My concern is that I work for a Dubai based company and although I live and work permanently in Abu Dhabi, my visa is registered in Dubai. 

Is it possible to buy a Dubai car registered in Abu Dhabi if I have a Dubai registered visa? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I have lived in Abu dhabi for years on a Dubai visa, it's easier to just buy and register the car in dubai - fees are a little bit more but less than recovery truck will cost.


----------



## ABarry (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Racing_Goats

I've read online that to register a vehicle in Dubai, you have to produce a Dubai either your tenancy agreement or proof of address (such as a utility bill / DEWA). I obviously don't have a proof of address for Dubai or any Dubai billing address.

Can I buy and register the vehicle in Dubai with a Dubai visa but an Abu Dhabi address?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

ABarry said:


> Thanks Racing_Goats
> 
> I've read online that to register a vehicle in Dubai, you have to produce a Dubai either your tenancy agreement or proof of address (such as a utility bill / DEWA). I obviously don't have a proof of address for Dubai or any Dubai billing address.
> 
> ...


I've never been asked to provide anything other than passport, EID and the test pass and insurance for car when buying a dubai registered car under my Dubai visa - if you want to register a car in an Emirate other than where your visa is from you need the company letter and maybe tenancy details.

Incidentally I have one car registered in Abu Dhabi and one in Dubai - when I bought the second car in AD I didn't take a company letter but used my work security pass from govt entity in Abu Dhabi and got approved by the police manager on duty as an exception..


----------

